
Pharrell Made $2700 in Songwriter Royalties from 43M Plays on Pandora - justin66
http://www.businessinsider.com/pharrell-made-only-2700-in-songwriter-royalties-from-43-million-plays-of-happy-on-pandora-2014-12
======
tradersam
Forgot the (2014) it looks like.

